# Farbvorschläge



## Captain Subtext (10. Juni 2005)

Guten Tag,

ich arbeite im Moment wieder an einer neuen Privatpage, mein Problem ist nur das ich irgendwie bei der Farbwahl nicht mehr ganz mit komme. Mich würde 1. interessieren wie euch das Gelb gefällt was den Content um randet und 2. brauch ich einen Vorschlag für eine Farbe im Content , weil dieses Hellblau , welches sich im Moment darin befindet. Passt meiner Meinung nicht rein , nur leider weiss ich nicht was ich statt dessen nehmen soll. 

mfg


----------



## FCB (10. Juni 2005)

Ich bin gewiss kein Profi, jedoch würde ich als 1. sagen das du statt dem orange() ein helles gelb nehmen solltest.
Dadurch wirkt es etwas poppiger


----------



## Neok (10. Juni 2005)

Ich finde das orange passt sehr gut zum hellblau, mir hat mal einer erzählt, dass die beiden Farben auf der Palette genau gegenüber liegen und deshalb gut zusammen passen. Erinnert mich irgendwie an das phpBB2 Logo http://www.phpbb.com


----------



## chrisbergr (10. Juni 2005)

ICh würde den Contentbereich einfach weiß oder hellgrau machen.


----------



## Duddle (10. Juni 2005)

Ich schlag eine dunkle Kontrastschrift vor. Ein sehr dunkles blau oder direkt schwarz.
Dunkel auf hell liest sich besser als hell auf dunkel.


Duddle, der jetzt 5 mal dunkel geschrieben hat…


----------



## knorck (10. Juni 2005)

ich würde das orange, genauso wie das blau lassen.
Die schrift sollte meiner Meinung nach nicht anders aussehen als das orange, das ist ein starker kontrast zum blau und ist soit gut lesbar.
Die schrift sollte aber sicherlich durchgehen <b>fett</b> sein. Das steigert die lesbarkeit noch.


----------



## Pianoman (10. Juni 2005)

Ich würde für den Contentbereich weder blaue Schrift, noch einen blauen Hintergrund nehmen. Aber nicht unbedingt aus Designgründen.
Im menschlichen Auge befinden sich im Sehschärfebereich die wenigsten Blau-Rezeptoren. Deshalb ist sowohl blaue Schrift, als auch Schrift auf blauem Hintergrund am schwierigsten zu lesen.
Ich würd den Vorschlag von acid.rain umsetzen versuchen.

Grüße.


----------



## DaniSahni (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

also mir gefällt die Farbgebung recht gut. Versuch doch mal das dunkle Blau von links unten als Schrift für den Content- Bereich!

Liebe Grüße


----------

